# No Fat Chix!!



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Woman claims weight was reason she wasn't hired at Tilted Kilt pub......you don't say!?!

http://www.click2houston.com/news/w...reason-she-wasnt-hired-at-new-league-city-pub


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Yup......nothing says I can't discriminate against you because of your weight.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think their uniforms come in double wide.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont see any issue with this. they are trying to put a image out. If she wants to work fine, make her wear the same uniform everyone else does.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

:ac550::ac550::ac550:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hear they are hiring at Harpooners.... ain't that right Mr ****???


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

She should apply for Miss Universe contest. Heck, maybe Steve harvey will announce her as the Winner, but of course she'll not show because she's at Golden Corral at the all-you-can-eat buffet.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hear they are hiring at Harpooners.... ain't that right Mr ****???


That's funny!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hear they are hiring at Harpooners.... ain't that right Mr ****???


Keith Likes Big Butts & he cannot lie!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

League City "Plus Sizers" need love too....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> League City "Plus Sizers" need love too....


That gal would break you in two you ole heavy hitter...LOL


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

That would Tilt more than a Kilt!


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

She applied knowing she wasn't going to get hired. Publicity stunt. She doesn't have a case either unless she claims her weight is a disability.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> She doesn't have a case either unless she claims her weight is a disability.


She would have needed her physician to have already documented this as a disability prior to leaving kiltless.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Just another crazy biotch from the entitlement generation. She knew dam well her large marge arse wouldn't be hired. Crazy fat chicks scare me!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I hear they're hiring at the, Jilted Guilt.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

MarkU said:


> I hear they're hiring at the, Jilted Guilt.


The name of the place is "Hogs at tha Trough"


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Another of God's special creations. She says she is now "proud of her body".


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

At the end of the clip it is stated that she had "battled an eating disorder in the past". I see a different twist playing out on this one than EEO. Maybe she will claim that her weight was a by-product of her disorder thereby making her an ineligible candidate because of her obvious disability. Stay tuned......


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.


I was thinking the same thing, There are some really ignorant people on here.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.


She put her self out there to be ridiculed,there's no way she was certain she was gonna get the job and she knew exactly why,and I'm a fat guy so I can make fat jokes and I'm also a representative of all fat peoples and I say it's okðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL,Anything for news or attention, probably wouldn't make it as a flyer on a cheerleader team.



mstrelectricman said:


> Just another crazy biotch from the entitlement generation. She knew dam well her large marge arse wouldn't be hired. Crazy fat chicks scare me!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.


I ain't heard anyone call her a bipolar old broad yet.
See how that self righteous thing works? Lighten up francis.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> She put her self out there to be ridiculed,there's no way she was certain she was gonna get the job and she knew exactly why,and I'm a fat guy so I can make fat jokes and I'm also a representative of all fat peoples and I say it's okðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


Same thought here...and I'm a fat guy too!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> Same thought here...and I'm a fat guy too!


I eat too much because I'm unhappy,and I'm unhappy cause I eat too much,it's a vicious cycle ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ¤§ðŸ¤§ðŸ¤§


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.





Big Guns 1971 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, There are some really ignorant people on here.


X2...fat girls need love too! They should have just advertized that they were looking for 18-24 y/o's with a body mass index within the same range! LOL


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Sorry, but no one wants to see her "Tilting in a Kilt".......


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> I ain't heard anyone call her a bipolar old broad yet.
> See how that self righteous thing works? Lighten up francis.


Bi Polar Old Broad is a joke between me and my wife. It's not self righteous at all.

And my name ain't francis.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Stevie wonder wouldn't even hit that..well wait a minute.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

It's called cyber bullying. And this is how it starts, Daddy saying things about an over weight girl.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

She knew the image that the servers are portraying, but she went in anyway. Sounds like a professional victim or somebody trying to get their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> She knew the image that the servers are portraying, but she went in anyway. Sounds like a professional victim or somebody trying to get their 15 minutes of fame.


And she was wrong for trying. I think she knew exactly the outcome before she filled out the application. But that doesn't make the comments made about her right.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If she was a good waitress/bartender It wouldn't bother me a bit.....Having said that she should have known better. At least she didn't apply at Tight Ends.....Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> And she was wrong for trying. I think she knew exactly the outcome before she filled out the application. But that doesn't make the comments made about her right.


You should hire her.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.


If my mother, wife, sister or daughter ran to a news station to seek sympathy for that idiotic garbage I would tell them, YOU went public expect to catch a little flack.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Sarah Brady, life ain't fair. If you want to be an Olympic athlete, train. You wanna be a nurse, go to school. You wanna be a plumber, learn plumbing. You wanna work a job as a sexy waitress, get sexy.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> And she was wrong for trying. I think she knew exactly the outcome before she filled out the application. But that doesn't make the comments made about her right.


If you're looking for things to be "right" then the internet isn't the place for you.This is a grown woman who applied at a sexually oriented business that hires girls to wear very revealing outfits for men's pleasure,there's no cyber bullying going on here,this isn't a junior high kids Facebook page.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

gom1 said:


> Stevie wonder wouldn't even hit that..well wait a minute.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


There's a big difference in being willing to "hit" that and wanting to see it in a skimpy outfit.....everybody's had a Slump Buster before


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Majek11 said:


> If you're looking for things to be "right" then the internet isn't the place for you.This is a grown woman who applied at a sexually oriented business that hires girls to wear very revealing outfits for men's pleasure,there's no cyber bullying going on here,this isn't a junior high kids Facebook page.


And you are a grown man.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Bi Polar Old Broad is a joke between me and my wife. It's not self righteous at all.
> \


He actually makes a very good point. The guy who wants to "coach" people up for saying things at the expense of someone's "mother, wife, sister, or daughter" probably shouldn't be on record saying things at the expense of his own mother, wife, sister, or daughter. Is "it's a joke" ever a good excuse for bullying?

She has an "attention seeking" disorder, not an eating disorder.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

tstorm5 said:


> Hey Sarah Brady, life ain't fair. If you want to be an Olympic athlete, train. You wanna be a nurse, go to school. You wanna be a plumber, learn plumbing. You wanna work a job as a sexy waitress, get sexy.


Winner.

I used to know two heavy set chics that owned a bar over off Bunker Hill and I-10, I hogged both of them at that place, more than a few times, not ashamed of it either. Lotsa good things happen in bars after they close, we all know that!

They never gave us a tab, just told us to leave what we thought we drank. Sometimes I paid in trade!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> She has an "attention seeking" disorder, not an eating disorder.


So her Factitious Attention Seeking Disorder must have simply manifested itself as a Metabolic Syndrome abnormality rendering her unable to metabolize protein calorie nutrition...Right?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> He actually makes a very good point. The guy who wants to "coach" people up for saying things at the expense of someone's "mother, wife, sister, or daughter" probably shouldn't be on record saying things at the expense of his own mother, wife, sister, or daughter. Is "it's a joke" ever a good excuse for bullying?
> 
> She has an "attention seeking" disorder, not an eating disorder.


I elected to let someone else explain it. Exactly what I was tryin to get him to see but....

"Real women" wouldn't color their hair and wear excessive war paint either. Fat chick is gettin just what she was lookin for.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

OMG!!!!! did anyone actually watch the video of her? She ain't nearly as fat as she is crazy.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> And you are a grown man.


I expect some backup on my behalf the next time I get an Aggie joke reference on this board.

Mean ol' cyber bullies....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> I expect some backup on my behalf the next time I get an Aggie joke reference on this board.
> 
> Mean ol' cyber bullies....


Tag you're it!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So her Factitious Attention Seeking Disorder must have simply manifested itself as a Metabolic Syndrome abnormality rendering her unable to metabolize protein calorie nutrition...Right?


No that's caused by eating too much and not moving enough,but that **** you just spewed out sounds like the excuse of a snowflake â„ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> And you are a grown man.


Yes I am,very grown.I used to think I was fat,or at least husky but from what BlkJck says I have some sort of metabolic syndrome that renders me bigger than some others so therefore no one can ever make fun of me or even question my motives on anything now so I'd appreciate it if you'd quit cyber bullying me or I'm gonna be forced to report you to the Internet Police!


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Well......looks like she got the attention and sympathy she was looking for from a couple here. Personally I live by "if you can't handle the answer, don't ask the question". The ex only asked me like 3 times if her pants made her az look big. I went out and bought her a pair of pants (that were like 4 sizes too small), and surprised her with a gift telling her they would make her az look smaller.......she was all happy till she looked and said they're the wrong size, I said yep and when you can get into those your az will look smaller (didn't see that az for awhile).


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Tag you're it!


Are you inferring something?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

She ain't fat, she's just big boned.

:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Are you inferring something?


No. Deducing.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> She put her self out there to be ridiculed,there's no way she was certain she was gonna get the job and she knew exactly why,and I'm a fat guy so I can make fat jokes and I'm also a representative of all fat peoples and I say it's okðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


I'm also fat, so that makes it ok for me to start the OP. I don't want to work at the Kilt tho'!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> And she was wrong for trying. I think she knew exactly the outcome before she filled out the application. But that doesn't make the comments made about her right.


A duck is a duck is a duck:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> No that's caused by eating too much and not moving enough,but that **** you just spewed out sounds like the excuse of a snowflake â„ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸


Hmmm...Are you sure of what you are even saying?

Snowflake
Referring to someone, usually the Alt-Right, Yiannopoulos, And **** Sympathizers (A.K.A. ARYANS), whose immense white fragility causes a meltdown when confronted with the most minute deviation from orthodox White Supremacy. They often cry bloody murder when expected to give the most modest expression of basic human decency.

This is all a continuation of how Snowflake historically refers to people who are against the abolition of slavery.

The ARYANS have attempted to hijack this term to use against progressives and those opposing Fascism. It failed ultimately, because nobody was foolish enough to believe anti-Fascist resisters to be, by any stretch of the imagination, comparable to the snowflakery of the ARYANs and their cheeto-dusted Fuhrer.

But the ARYANS succeeded in poisoning the well on calling people "snowflakes," when it became widely understood that they were using it as a euphemism for the human ashes falling in **** Germany when they were burning people. This revelation became particularly useful for decoding the ARYAN tendency of referring to snowflakes as a "Generation." Especially telling is the pseudo-concept of a Snowflake Generation, which operates as a front for the ARYANS' need to mark out groups of people to direct their genocidal lust towards.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

That stretch of road needs to be renamed breastaurant alley. In that 2 mile stretch there is a Hooters, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddys, Tilted Kilt and a Tight Ends, LOL!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> While I don't agree with her applying for the job, and then what looks like she is playing a game for not being hired, you guys are saying some pretty ugly things about her. I really don't think you would want people on the internet saying anything like that about your mother, wife, sister, or daughter.


She's SJW land manatee with SJW land manatee mother (who is also a lesbian) have public FB profiles and are transparently grasping for their respective 15 minutes and the mother is evidently some sort of "fat acceptance crusader"

https://www.facebook.com/itsmeomg

https://www.facebook.com/sosuanne?fref=ufi

This is 100% a BS attempt by the pair to create some sort of controversy and portray herself as a victim of some sort.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> That stretch of road needs to be renamed breastaurant alley. In that 2 mile stretch there is a Hooters, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddys, Tilted Kilt and a Tight Ends, LOL!


A little further down is Heartbreakers,they have a good selection of treats there too...so I've heard


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hmmm...Are you sure of what you are even saying?
> 
> Snowflake
> Referring to someone, usually the Alt-Right, Yiannopoulos, And **** Sympathizers (A.K.A. ARYANS), whose immense white fragility causes a meltdown when confronted with the most minute deviation from orthodox White Supremacy. They often cry bloody murder when expected to give the most modest expression of basic human decency.
> ...


No such thing as Aryans so this whole comment is pointless,and being from the south and somewhat of a history buff I've never once heard the term snowflake used referencing someone who was pro slavery?Where did you dig this stuff up from,some liberal conspiracy website?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hmmm...Are you sure of what you are even saying?
> 
> Snowflake
> Referring to someone, usually the Alt-Right, Yiannopoulos, And **** Sympathizers (A.K.A. ARYANS), whose immense white fragility causes a meltdown when confronted with the most minute deviation from orthodox White Supremacy. They often cry bloody murder when expected to give the most modest expression of basic human decency.
> ...


That's a completely incorrect definition put forth by the very libtard, SJW snowflakes it describes.

There is one person who did research claiming it originated in Civil War-era Missouri but that has not actually been peer-reviewed research.

The earliest documented appearance of snowflake with its current gist comes from Chuck Palahniukâ€™s Fight Club, published in 1996 (emphasis added):
â€œYou are not special. Youâ€™re not a beautiful and unique snowflake. Youâ€™re the same decaying organic matter as everything else. Weâ€™re all part of the same compost heap. Weâ€™re all singing, all dancing **** of the world.â€

For the last 20 years it's been a derisive way to address the entire wussification of America where nobody loses, everybody gets a trophy, nobody keeps score, mommy & daddy will fix everything, and nobody ever gets offended or has their feelings hurt.

And of course there is the truth that the only folks advocating fascism today are the regressive lefties out protesting non-stop.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, reminds me of a moped. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's a completely incorrect definition put forth by the very libtard, SJW snowflakes it describes.
> 
> There is one person who did research claiming it originated in Civil War-era Missouri but that has not actually been peer-reviewed research.
> 
> ...


Yep... sounds like a slacktivist wrote that description.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamaica Cove said:


> She should apply for Miss Universe contest. Heck, maybe Steve harvey will announce her as the Winner, but of course she'll not show because she's at Golden Corral at the all-you-can-eat buffet.


Haute Pursuit has fought her for buffet position there many times.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I mean, was it "fat shaming" when I got rejected by Chippendale's after I put on such an awesome audition?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Haute Pursuit has fought her for buffet position there many times.


I bet she broke the mirror on your truck when you were loading her. h:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for posting the Facebook links. If you take the time to peruse (particularly the mom's page) you quickly understand this is a professional operation. They will be filing suit, I guarantee. I'm just surprised they played the "fat" card and not the LGBT card.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I do not understand this.

A kilt (Scottish Gaelic: fÃ¨ileadh [ËˆfeËlÉ™É£])[1] is a knee-length non-bifurcated skirt-type garment with pleats at the rear, originating in the traditional dress of men and boys in the Scottish Highlands of the 16th century.

I do not think I wish to visit a restaurant with titled kilts.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

had2reg said:


> I do not understand this.
> 
> A kilt (Scottish Gaelic: fÃ¨ileadh [ËˆfeËlÉ™É£])[1] is a knee-length non-bifurcated skirt-type garment with pleats at the rear, originating in the traditional dress of men and boys in the Scottish Highlands of the 16th century.
> 
> I do not think I wish to visit a restaurant with titled kilts.


sure you don't...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

had2reg said:


> I do not understand this.
> 
> A kilt (Scottish Gaelic: fÃ¨ileadh [ËˆfeËlÉ™É£])[1] is a knee-length non-bifurcated skirt-type garment with pleats at the rear, originating in the traditional dress of men and boys in the Scottish Highlands of the 16th century.
> 
> I do not think I wish to visit a restaurant with titled kilts.


This chick is wearing boy shorts... no problem here with that.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think we all learned a lot about had2reg today....


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This chick is wearing boy shorts... no problem here with that.


she had shorts on ? i did'nt get past the tank top . i'll look a couple more times.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

There's a Pub in New Braunfels she might go visit. The Black Whale. Just saying.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bayscout22 said:


> Wow. Thanks for posting the Facebook links. If you take the time to peruse (particularly the mom's page) you quickly understand this is a professional operation. They will be filing suit, I guarantee. I'm just surprised they played the "fat" card and not the LGBT card.


LGBT and fat chics usually run hand in hand...or should I say slowly waddle


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

This is supposed to be a "G" rated thread. I think maybe we just drifted slightly into PG.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

gotmuddy said:


> I dont see any issue with this. they are trying to put a image out. If she wants to work fine, make her wear the same uniform everyone else does.


I went temporarily blind just reading that.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> I think we all learned a lot about had2reg today....


 Yeah. I am not into crossdressing.

But hey if it turns you on for men and women to dress in the garb of the opposite sex, I will try not to judge you too harshly just because of your crossdressing fetishes.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Majek11 said:


> She put her self out there to be ridiculed,there's no way she was certain she was gonna get the job and she knew exactly why,and I'm a fat guy so I can make fat jokes and I'm also a representative of all fat peoples and I say it's okðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


Today I identify as being fat. Oh wait, I am fat.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> She ain't fat, she's just big boned.
> 
> :slimer:


T-Rex bones?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> sure you don't...


I'll take the one on the... YES!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

had2reg said:


> Yeah. I am not into crossdressing.
> 
> But hey if it turns you on for men and women to dress in the garb of the opposite sex, I will try not to judge you too harshly just because of your crossdressing fetishes.


I reckon you've never seen a beautiful woman with just your business shirt on...or just your tie?

I think you and I have a different definition of cross dressing.

The kilts above are clearly not meant for you and I.....well I at least.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> I'll take the one on the... YES!


Truue that, I'm in trouble!!! Right down the street, next to Cabelas. Hum, where to stop! Can't eat feechin gear, done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boom! said:


> .


LMAO


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... big girls need love too! hahaha.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*I agree*



Tortuga said:


> League City "Plus Sizers" need love too....


Just for you Tortuga.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> I reckon you've never seen a beautiful woman with just your business shirt on...or just your tie?
> 
> I think you and I have a different definition of cross dressing.
> 
> ...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oso Blanco said:


> Just for you Tortuga.


Eager beats pretty 9 times out of 10


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

had2reg said:


> Yeah. I am not into crossdressing.
> 
> But hey if it turns you on for men and women to dress in the garb of the opposite sex, I will try not to judge you too harshly just because of your crossdressing fetishes.


It's called "hot chick privilege" and it's real. A hot chick can wear whatever she pleases so long as she still looks hot.

Another example, a good looking woman wearing a man's button-down dress shirt and not much else is dead sexy.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

pknight6 said:


> Today I identify as being fat. Oh wait, I am fat.


Did you assume my weight?!?!?sad2sm


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Oso Blanco said:


> Just for you Tortuga.


Can someone ban this member?:hairout:


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

This string was more fun, than the Sunday Morning funny papers IN COLOR!! LOL 

In defense of the Old Turtle.......I have only done a couple of what you would call fat girls.....they are more open to.....ahhhhh " experimentation" than some of the beauty queens. ie....they try harder!! LMAO!

Later
R3F


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> That stretch of road needs to be renamed breastaurant alley. In that 2 mile stretch there is a Hooters, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddys, Tilted Kilt and a Tight Ends, LOL!


Luckily Bone Daddys took my advice and the wait staff can now wear jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

In the mid/late 90's, there was a court case against Hooters because they wouldn't hire a guy as a server, only kitchen staff. Court ruled in favor of Hooters.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Luckily Bone Daddys took my advice and the wait staff can now wear jeans and a t-shirt.


Shame on you!!!

:brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> No such thing as Aryans so this whole comment is pointless,and being from the south and somewhat of a history buff I've never once heard the term snowflake used referencing someone who was pro slavery?Where did you dig this stuff up from,some liberal conspiracy website?


First thing that popped up in the Urban Dictionary, so...It has to be true...LOL :mpd:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> That stretch of road needs to be renamed breastaurant alley. In that 2 mile stretch there is a Hooters, Twin Peaks, Bone Daddys, Tilted Kilt and a Tight Ends, LOL!


No kidding. Isn't there one off of Nasa Road 1 past hwy 3 too?


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

The restaurant's best defense for not hiring her would be due to her name. 
"Sarah Brady" Bad image


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So her Factitious Attention Seeking Disorder must have simply manifested itself as a Metabolic Syndrome abnormality rendering her unable to metabolize protein calorie nutrition...Right?


Are "Dimensionally Challenged" or "Masticationally Challenged" disorders? If so, she may have a case.

Sit on a bench with her, I bet it'll tilt.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not gonna say anything about her dimensions or probable dietary habits, although I'd bet $ she knows who this guy is...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Girl realizes she is fat.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Drundel said:


> No kidding. Isn't there one off of Nasa Road 1 past hwy 3 too?


Not any more. It was a Bombshells, but it closed about six months ago. Now it says it's going to be a Studio 60 or something. No idea what it is.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> Not any more. It was a Bombshells, but it closed about six months ago. Now it says it's going to be a Studio 60 or something. No idea what it is.


That didn't last long.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lol*

Hiring her is the equivalent of hiring an electrician to do the plumbing. Wait a minute maybe she can do the plumbing. lol


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

The irony is strong when you have a bunch of overweight dudes dissing a weight challenged girl on the internet. Stay positive.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

JJGold said:


> The irony is strong when you have a bunch of overweight dudes dissing a weight challenged girl on the internet. Stay positive.


Tomorrow I'm suing Chippendale's.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> The irony is strong when you have a bunch of overweight dudes dissing a weight challenged girl on the internet. Stay positive.


Your grasp on the concept of irony is tenuous.

Nobody is dissing her for being fat. We're dissing her for being an attention wh0r3 who knew she had no chance at getting hired at a breastaurant, went in anyway, and then went to the media to cry about it. All in an attempt to portray herself as some kind of victim to the media so she can try to bring notoriety to her "fat acceptance" crusade.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Obvious publicity stunt. Shame on the news for giving her a platform

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

etexsaltycat said:


> Obvious publicity stunt. Shame on the news for giving her a platform
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


This


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

JJGold said:


> The irony is strong when you have a bunch of overweight dudes dissing a weight challenged girl on the internet. Stay positive.


I'm pretty sure most of us are positive that this fat ***** is exactly what we all think she is and I must say that Finn put it so nicely. He gets green for being such an observant gentleman.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Your grasp on the concept of irony is tenuous.
> 
> Nobody is dissing her for being fat. We're dissing her for being an attention wh0r3 who knew she had no chance at getting hired at a breastaurant, went in anyway, and then went to the media to cry about it. All in an attempt to portray herself as some kind of victim to the media so she can try to bring notoriety to her "fat acceptance" crusade.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Her and the mom's Facebook pages are littered with LGBT and fat-activism. By the way here is an actual pic on the mom's page. Think they maybe have an agenda?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1198016164607.29664.1654595730&type=3&theater


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bayscout22 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Her and the mom's Facebook pages are littered with LGBT and fat-activism. By the way here is an actual pic on the mom's page. Think they maybe have an agenda?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1198016164607.29664.1654595730&type=3&theater


*Barf*


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Her and the mom's Facebook pages are littered with LGBT and fat-activism. By the way here is an actual pic on the mom's page. Think they maybe have an agenda?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1198016164607.29664.1654595730&type=3&theater


Horror! What is that thing?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

had2reg said:


> Horror! What is that thing?


Just to be clear. That's mom.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I am going on a self imposed ban for posting such a gross obscenity.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

had2reg said:


> I think I am going on a self imposed ban for posting such a gross obscenity.


I Hurd that


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hear they are hiring at Harpooners.... ain't that right Mr ****???


LOL


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> Just to be clear. That's mom.


She sets a wonderful example! (gag):headknock


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This chick is wearing boy shorts... no problem here with that.


eww...
fake tata's w/anorexic...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Your grasp on the concept of irony is tenuous.
> 
> Nobody is dissing her for being fat. We're dissing her for being an attention wh0r3 who knew she had no chance at getting hired at a breastaurant, went in anyway, and then went to the media to cry about it. All in an attempt to portray herself as some kind of victim to the media so she can try to bring notoriety to her "fat acceptance" crusade.


. What about the other 20 or so fat girls referenced in this thread in a negative manner? Were they all attention whores too?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

had2reg said:


> Horror! What is that thing?


All that meat and no potatoes??


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> . What about the other 20 or so fat girls referenced in this thread in a negative manner? Were they all attention whores too?


Definitely not 20 or so fat girls being dished in these posts.

Seems to me it is only the few fat attention whores being referenced in this thread in a negative manner.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> . What about the other 20 or so fat girls referenced in this thread in a negative manner? Were they all attention whores too?


You're gonna have to back up that statement with specific posts because there are not +/- 20 other girls being discussed negatively in this thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to enjoy a little untrimmed brisket from time to time...Warmth in the Winter...Shade in the Summer :fish:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> . What about the other 20 or so fat girls referenced in this thread in a negative manner? Were they all attention whores too?


They're not "fat" girls... they're "Drive-thru challenged" girls. :work:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> . What about the other 20 or so fat girls referenced in this thread in a negative manner? Were they all attention whores too?


I also call BS. A quick review of the thread shows...

Fat Guys Slammed: 1 (but maybe a half dozen if you count those of us owning up to be chubs, present company not 100% excluded)

Hot Chicks Worshiped: 8 - 12

Fat Girls Slammed: 1, If you exclude those who self posted or put them in highly questionable situations (the girl tripping on the train), I say the big girl on the motorcycle was the only one (2, if you count ChuChu calling his wife a crazy broad).

Also, BlackJack didn't portray Chester Cheetah or Brisket in an entirely positive light.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a buddy whose Motto was "Fat girls need F^%!#@ too" until he got one (on a very drunken night) up in a oak tree with low hanging branches (I guess the fire ants kept him from laying on the ground) and when he was about to scream out in joy, the branch snapped and she landed on top of him and was almost crushed to death. His motto, and of course his methods, changed after that.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a fat boy. She's fat!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> I also call BS. A quick review of the thread shows...
> 
> Fat Guys Slammed: 1 (but maybe a half dozen if you count those of us owning up to be chubs, present company not 100% excluded)
> 
> ...


Sure are a lot of "ifs" Are you calling my wife fat? I called her a bi polar old broad, but never called her fat.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

There are no excuses, anyone seen Honey Boo-boo's mom lately?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Sure are a lot of "ifs" Are you calling my wife fat? I called her a bi polar old broad, but never called her fat.


I completely missed that! LMAO

Them's fighting words!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> I completely missed that! LMAO
> 
> Them's fighting words!


For some people, but I know no insult intended.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Sure are a lot of "ifs" Are you calling my wife fat? I called her a bi polar old broad, but never called her fat.


Yeah, that was poorly worded. My apologies.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am still sticking to the MOPED theory. BAH WAH WAH !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> I am still sticking to the MOPED theory. BAH WAH WAH !!!!!!!!!!


I like to ride the moped to the big girls house!


----------

